# Art Deco building in barry - Pic Heavy



## fatdeeman (May 22, 2008)

Another old one I looked at with cardiffrail, a lovely looking building, was apparently last occupied by a sign writing company before a fairly serious fire.

We also found that one area of the place had been used to film prison scenes for some unknown production with false cell doors etc.



























Nice staircase:



















































Gotta have a picture of the throne!











Melted android heart?











My intitials! - Not my shit graffiti though






Fire damage:


































































More fire damage:
















Spot the porn:











Where's Wally?











Old skool














































Squatters?

















Sadly I went back not long after to take some shots with models but this is the sight that greeted me 
















The end.


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2008)

Hot damn! What an end! :icon_evil
Although badly trashed it was still a cool looking building. Thanks for such a good report, fdm.


----------



## fire*fly (May 22, 2008)

wow, what a great place, such a shame it's been allowed to get like that


----------



## sheep2405 (May 23, 2008)

Nice work dude, i got some pics of that from a couple of years ago, Ill see if I can dig them out and put them up as well if you dont mind.

S


----------



## fatdeeman (May 23, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


> Nice work dude, i got some pics of that from a couple of years ago, Ill see if I can dig them out and put them up as well if you dont mind.
> 
> S



Yeah go for it!


----------



## chelle (May 23, 2008)

*Oh Feck*

I was gonna ask some more questions about how to get here,then I saw your last few pics...oh dear,all gone.Glad you did this when you had the opportunity..looked damn good.thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx
regards
Stu


----------



## krela (May 23, 2008)

I take it the amazing fairground junkyard about 100 yards up the road is gone too then?


----------



## fatdeeman (May 23, 2008)

If you mean the place with little kids rides and fruit machines etc then it was still there when I checked last and found the other building demolished but I don't know if it's still there now.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 23, 2008)

My family used to have an electric cooker like the one dumped there.


----------



## cardiffrail (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics mate. I was gutted when that one went. The last time I drove past, about 6 months ago, the shed that contained the fairground stuff was still there, but didn't have time to stop and look.


----------



## thompski (May 24, 2008)

Thats a lovely art deco building, well it was anyway. Shame most of its features were ruined in its decay, mind you I bet it was nicer before its occupants painted it white so you could blame them as much as the vandals.


----------



## BrickMan (May 24, 2008)

damn shame I like nice 30's stuff like that! polished concreate staircase is a nice touch


----------



## Foxie (May 29, 2008)

Amazing looking place, shame what happened, Thanks


----------



## King Al (May 29, 2008)

Cool looking building, almost all the different types of decay are represented hear, realy like the shot of the cross section of the wire


----------



## Nigelwyn (Feb 18, 2009)

Any of your shots would have made a good post. shame it was demolished. An art deco building like that must surely have been listed.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 18, 2009)

What a shocking end to a lovely building. Loved that curved front of the building, and those stairs. You'd have hoped it would have been listed,  another lovely building gone. 

CHeers for the pics, i liked this building, even with the fire damage. The outside was lovely.

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, nice building, good use of b&w and sepia. Good work.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice explore, and a great set of pics. The cooker I can understand, but a washing machine? wonder what they washed. Wayne


----------



## DogRecon (Feb 19, 2009)

Darn lucky to have got in there, documented the place, gotten a truckload of great pics before it was demolished.
Love all that Deco stuff. Don't see much of it anymore.


----------



## underitall (Feb 25, 2009)

Android Heart!?

My Ex Online GF wanted a cremation!

Great series of photos, love the staircase, thanks.


----------

